# Why do dogs like getting smacked on the sides of their ribcage?



## Wolfhund (Aug 17, 2017)

I was wondering what the biological reason for this is. I see in most working dogs that smacking them firmly with your palms in the ribs gets the dog excited and in play/prey drive. For example, when we play tug, and he seems to be losing some energy, smacking him on the ribs gets him back in drive and his tail pops up. 

Obviously, there are soft/sensitive dogs that would see this as an aversive, but I am curious what it is about this handling that working dogs love so much.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Good question...I'm curious about this as well...and it made me laugh at the same time. My BIL ....many a dog he has had and has....would come over to my place and do as you mentioned in your post.....my dog liked it....easy to see....I followed in suit....my dog liked it.....I use it as my "job well done" physical contact affirmation to date... my bitch likes it when I slap her up one side of her ribs and down the other.....am I allowed to say that it in here???

SuperG


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

excellent question. I do know that my two dogs like to rough house. Maybe they see it as a play movement from the human? With protection sports it might be done to get the dog used to the idea it can get a bit of a smack and it is no big deal.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Adrenaline. Brings up the fight at the right time if you time it and encourage the right behavior.


----------



## Wolfhund (Aug 17, 2017)

Steve Strom said:


> Adrenaline. Brings up the fight at the right time if you time it and encourage the right behavior.


I get the adrenaline part, but if this increases fight drive (if I am understanding you correctly), couldn't this cause conflict with the handler?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Wolfhund said:


> couldn't this cause conflict with the handler?



Don't mean to butt in...but I will anyway...most likely at my own expense as Steve knows more about this than I do.....but...why conflict with you???...you're the one that is going to release the dog or not......


SuperG


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Probably with some dogs, or if you get carried away.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Holding a dog back and patting his chest, pumps a dog up. Gets the dog excited and puts the dog into drive. It can be prey drive or fight drive. Just as long strokes down a dog's back from the ears to the hips calms a dog. 

If I want my dog high in drive and pumped up, even aggressive I will pat his side and encourage him while holding back. If you want to put a dog into a rage, then add in a little grip of the flank, while pumping the dog up. But, only do that if you are skilled. It is a fine line between rage and aggression going forward with the flank to the dog turning and biting the handler. That is where the conflict can come in. 

I pump my dogs up to do different exercises from detection work to bite work. If I want the drive level to increase this is a good technique, patting the dog on the side and pumping him up. Like everything else, it depends on the dog. I don't need to pump my current dog up too much, he is already off the chart pumped up. Too much and he can become frantic, or way to wound and spun up.


----------



## LBethO (Mar 18, 2017)

To me, it's a buddy/pack like thing? We have a stray that showed up as a three month old puppy and integrated herself into our home. She rough houses and is perfectly comfortable with the GSD, slams her rib cage to rib cage, like a term of endearment? I rode and trained horses for years and used the same sort of palm slam with them to say good job, make over them.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

From my observations it is an invitation to play while running. They respond the same when I do it to them.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Pump em up is the best description. I won't go near the flanks though, Lol.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

SuperG said:


> Don't mean to butt in...but I will anyway...most likely at my own expense as Steve knows more about this than I do.....but...why conflict with you???...you're the one that is going to release the dog or not......
> 
> 
> SuperG


Conflict can be subtle too. Something as simple as the dog not wanting to come calmly to front because you played tug a little too aggressively in that position. Conflict can just describe the less then ideal of different things, resistance to things that we've created.


----------



## NerdicEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

LBethO said:


> To me, it's a buddy/pack like thing? We have a stray that showed up as a three month old puppy and integrated herself into our home. She rough houses and is perfectly comfortable with the GSD, slams her rib cage to rib cage, like a term of endearment? I rode and trained horses for years and used the same sort of palm slam with them to say good job, make over them.


In addition to the drive stuff everyone has already gone over which makes perfect sense I'd say that could be part of it too. Thinking of human interaction, when I hug my brother or cousins or male friends there's always a pretty rough palm "slap" on the back. I'd never do it to a stranger but with them it's normal and even welcome and enjoyed. Not sure why that is, but I can see it crossing species like that as well.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Steve Strom said:


> Conflict can be subtle too. Something as simple as the dog not wanting to come calmly to front because you played tug a little too aggressively in that position. Conflict can just describe the less then ideal of different things, resistance to things that we've created.


There ya go Steve......I was thinking again.....thinking "conflict" was more a potential lack of obedience caused by getting the dog revved up.......my mind was more on what you taught me regarding building anticipation ......a measure of impulse control.....dog just waiting for the instant I release her...to do what is commanded next......it works great. I never thought about possible avoidance by the dog or tempering the dog's desire by creating an unpleasant or uncomfortable moment via being too "spirited" physically with my dog. 

I probably still have it wrong......I was thinking again.

SuperG


----------

